# Help 16556/p0172



## tdaviscma10 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
Bought my 2000 2.0 Beetle in October 2011 with 26k miles. it now has 32k. The night we got the car the engine light came one. Ever since then I have been trying to figure out what is wrong with it. Currently the only code engine code that is coming up is 16556/P0172. I use to have a 16795/P0411 but I found 2 vacuum lines that were dry rotted so I replaced all 3. I also have an airbag code 01218. I doubt they are connected in any way so im not going to worry about that one right now. 

So back to the real problem... 16556/P0172. 
So far I have - in no particular order and it may or may not have any effect for this problem: 

-Replaced water coolant temp sensor 
-Replaced fuel pressure regulator 
-Replaced thermostat 
-Replaced Pre-Cat oxygen sensor 
-Replaced water pump 
-Replaced timing belt 
-Replaced accessory belt 
-Replaced all known vacuum lines (3 of them) 
-Replaced fuel filter 
-Oil and Filter change 
-Cleaned Mass Air Flow Sensor 
--I think that was it... 

I bought a OEM Fuel pump relay from NAPA and changed that too but then my car wouldn't start with the door open... which i didnt understand, so i put the old one back in. 

The car runs fine. I cant feel it missing and it does not smoke. As far as I can tell it has good acceleration and the gas mileage is normal. 

I do have VCDS so i took the liberty of doing an auto scan and posting it to this post also. I do not know how to do any actual tests with it to make sure everything is working properly so any help would be great. 

Tuesday,19,June,2012,09:35:50:54438 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75 

Mileage: 51730km/32143miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 018 JN 
Component: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V01 
Coding: 00031 
Shop #: WSC 08287 
VCID: 77F3E98D55D6651 

1 Fault Found: 
16556 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 
P0172 - 35-00 - System Too Rich 
Readiness: 0010 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 907 379 P 
Component: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 03504 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3E7D3CA93A6C949 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A 
Component: 06 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12342 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356F23850F5A57B 

1 Fault Found: 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 920 901 C 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V05 
Coding: 03202 
Shop #: WSC 00050 
VCID: 1C39D6218CB0E69 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: Ident 
Component: Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0XD026077 
Ident.-Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0XD026077 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V052 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E15291B0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ 
Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 860D1449A23C8C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J2959802C 
Component: 7S Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J2959801D 
Component: 5X Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

3 Faults Found: 
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent 
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Try replacing the MAF. Cleaning does not always do it. If you do, get an OEM one to save yourself the headache.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

01218 
Contents [hide] 
1 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200) 
1.1 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too High 
1.2 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too Low 
1.3 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Short to positive 
1.4 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Short to ground 
1.4.1 Possible Symptoms 
1.4.2 Possible Causes 
1.4.3 Possible Solutions 
1.4.4 Special Notes 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200) 

01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too High 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too Low 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Short to positive 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Short to ground 
Possible Symptoms 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) active 
Possible Causes 
Wiring/Connectors from/to Side Airbag Igniter, Front Passenger Side (N200) faulty 
Side Airbag Igniter, Front Passenger Side (N200) faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Side Airbag Igniter, Front Passenger Side (N200) 
Check Side Airbag Igniter, Front Passenger Side (N200) faulty 
Check Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) 
Special Notes 
When found in the NAR '05 -> '07 Jetta, Rabbit, Eos and Passat, Please See TSB 69-08-02 / 2011271. 
When "Short to positive" or "Short to ground" is found, DO NOT CLEAR THE DTC. This can cause the airbag to deploy. See repair manual for more information. 
Category: Fault Codes


----------



## bmwrickster (May 1, 2012)

smoke test system for vac leaks if none found replace the mass with oe no aftermarket hope this helps Rick.


----------

